# Confused on what food I should be feeding our GR puppy



## GoldenFinder11 (May 12, 2019)

Hi All

I am a bit confused on what food I should be feeding our GR puppy. He is 10 weeks old. 

The breeder got us Purina Sport 30/20 which we have been feeding him the past 2 weeks.

https://www.purina.com/pro-plan/dogs/dry-dog-food/sport-performance-30-20-high-protein

Our vet recommended that we feed him a puppy food, so we picked up Purina Pro Plan Focus for a puppy.

https://www.purina.com/pro-plan/dogs/dry-dog-food/focus-puppy-chicken-rice

I then saw people saying dont do a puppy food and stick with the Purina Pro "Large Breed" food.

Can anyone give a definitive answer on which food for a 10 week old?

Thanks!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I personally feed Purina Pro Plan Focus Large Breed Puppy for at least 6 months and then transition to the Sport 30/20. I do believe the Sport is an all life stages food. 

There may be others on here that start out on Sport. I don’t like to change a puppies food unless I have to. I would see if some of the breeders on here could give an opinion.


----------



## Jeff s. (May 5, 2019)

Try eukanuba for large breed pups up to 24 months. Check the reviews it gets five stars


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I personally wean all my litters onto ProPlan Large Breed Puppy, and I like them to stay on it until 12 months or so. Since switching to Large Breed Puppy, I have noticed more even growth and (knock on wood), have not had an issue with pano since using it. Puppies are healthy, stools are good and coats look very nice.

I worry that the 30/20 might be too rich for babies, and encourage too fast growth but it is an All Life Stages food, so is appropriate for puppies. Different lines may very well react differently though. I like my young puppies to grow at a rate of 1-2 pounds per week, a nice slow even growth.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I also use a large breed puppy food for around 6 months- sometimes less, sometimes longer. Depends on several factors. I did raise a couple litters on an all-age food, but found that they had more unpredictable growth spurts and uneven ones.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I would also definitely move to the PP puppy formula for the first 6-12 months, depending on how your puppy grows. 

The 30/20 Sport food is a really good food, but most pet dogs are not active enough to require it. I have a fairly active dog - she does hunt, tracking and dock diving, plus swims and plays ball, minimum two hours of exercise a day - and she doesn't need 30/20 food. Most dogs do great on 26/16 food.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm currently feeding the ProPlan Focus Puppy (not large breed). I tried the sport first as that's what my adults are on, but it was a little too rich for the pup. I like the puppy formula because I think the rice helps their sensitive digestive tracts. My puppy is doing extremely well on it.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

myluckypenny said:


> I'm currently feeding the ProPlan Focus Puppy (not large breed). I tried the sport first as that's what my adults are on, but it was a little too rich for the pup. I like the puppy formula because I think the rice helps their sensitive digestive tracts. My puppy is doing extremely well on it.



I would never feed my dogs anything with Corn! The product you mention above not only has Corn; but it is listed as the FOURTH ingredient..meaning that it is more than an incidental ingredient in that food. (Corn is a cheap filler and hard if not impossible for a dog to digest (depending on processing).
There are lots of good Chicken (or lamb) and Rice type puppy foods..Try to make sure the protein, Calcium and Vitamin D levels are in the range that Goldens require. Don't accept fillers or "mystery meats" from any company and always read the contents carefully.



I chose Kirkland Puppy Chicken and Rice for my new 4 month Golden..I feed the other adult dogs in my house the Kirkland Adult formula and have raised my dogs on it for over 25 yrs..It is relatively cheap (USA) and can be bought online by non Costco customers (ie: Amazon). It is made for Costco by Diamond to Costco Specs


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Tahnee GR said:


> I personally wean all my litters onto ProPlan Large Breed Puppy, and I like them to stay on it until 12 months or so. Since switching to Large Breed Puppy, I have noticed more even growth and (knock on wood), have not had an issue with pano since using it. Puppies are healthy, stools are good and coats look very nice.
> 
> I worry that the 30/20 might be too rich for babies, and encourage too fast growth but it is an All Life Stages food, so is appropriate for puppies. Different lines may very well react differently though. I like my young puppies to grow at a rate of 1-2 pounds per week, a nice slow even growth.



All life stage food is actually a small breed puppy food by definition as all life stage means it has to meet the requirements for the puppies with the greatest need nutritionally. That is small breed puppies as they require much more energy overall and even more energy just getting around. All life stage dog foods shouldn't be feed to a large breed until a minimum of 12-14 months (when the growth plates close). 30/20 is a crazy amount or protein and fat for a non working dog but certainly way more then a large breed puppy needs for controlled growth. Your first thought was correct, encourages too fast of growth.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

jeffscott947 said:


> It is made for Costco by Diamond to Costco Specs



It's Diamond's own Professional line of dog food. Unless it changed in the last 2 years, it's Professional dog food just put in a Costco's Kirkland bag. I also hope that it's not being made to Costco's specs, as Costco has absolutely no idea how to make dog food. I would venture to bet anything they have no vets formulating a dog food as well. They just source out a supplier for private labeling.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Costco used to have a vet on line for questions, but it's been a long time, and I can't located it anymore (not on the bags either as it used to be).. I find no Diamond Professional line of dog food..The Diamond Naturals is a totally DIFFERENT Formula than any Kirkland Dog food that I use.
Years ago, Costco had their own pet nutritionist and did tell Diamond the specs they wanted, which differ from the Diamond other foods that I can find (never fed their TOTW knock off).


I also fail to find ANY informed negative reviews on their foods..unlike many others. In fact the reviews that I find all rate the foods highly.



Again..I would never feed a food with corn to any of my dogs..


----------



## GoldenFinder11 (May 12, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback everyone.

I am going to move my pup to the Purina Pro Plan Focus Puppy Large Breed Formula Dry Dog Food

https://www.chewy.com/purina-pro-plan-focus-puppy-large/dp/52425


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

They have changed their Professional line of food. It's now grain free which it wasn't 2 years ago and years ago it was the EXACT food that was the Professional line that was the Kirkland line. Can't prove that now but if you call diamond they will tell you that. This may be why if Diamond isn't making the Kirkland food anymore. Such it is easy to just have anyone make your dog food for you.Anyway here is the the Diamond website which has the food.

https://diamondpetcompany.com/#our-brands


Kirkalnd was part of the huge 2007 recall that plagued Diamond since it was


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

The huge recall in 2007 was the recall that involved almost all dog foods in the USA (melamine). Kirkland Brand dog food has been recalled two times since 2012..Can't say the same for many other brands mentioned here.
Diamond Naturals Dog food (beef and rice has grain of course..RICE!)\
I am not saying to buy Kirkland..I mentioned it as an alternative that I have used personally for many years...Owners should always to do their own due diligence. Our dogs deserve better than corn. My 4 dogs get and deserve real meat!!


As of this article in 2019..Diamond still makes Kirkland, although that may have changed by now.


https://dogfood.guide/kirkland/#Who_Makes_Kirkland_Dog_Food



Source FDA:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Melamine Pet Food Recall of 2007*



 Share
 Tweet
 Linkedin
 Email
 Print
 


On March 15, 2007, FDA learned that certain pet foods were sickening and killing cats and dogs. FDA found contaminants in vegetable proteins imported into the United States from China and used as ingredients in pet food.
A portion of the tainted pet food was used to produce farm animal feed and fish feed. FDA and the U.S. Department of Agriculture discovered that some animals that ate the tainted feed had been processed into human food. Government scientists have determined that there is very low risk to human health from consuming food from animals that ate tainted feed. All tainted pet food, animal and fish feed, and vegetable proteins continue to be recalled and destroyed.
As a result of FDA and USDA's comprehensive investigation, on February 6, 2008, FDA announced that two Chinese nationals and the businesses they operate, along with a U.S. company and its president and chief executive officer, were indicted by a federal grand jury for their roles in a scheme to import products purported to be wheat gluten into the United States that were contaminated with melamine.
*Press Releases*



Charges Filed in Contaminated Pet Food SchemeExternal Link Disclaimer
FDA Investigation Leads to Several Indictments for Importing Contaminated Ingredients Used in Pet FoodExternal Link Disclaimer
Contaminant Found in Second Pet Food IngredientExternal Link Disclaimer
Pet Food Recall: FDA's Ongoing InvestigationExternal Link Disclaimer
 *Transcripts of FDA Press Conferences*



May 30, 2007 Transcripts of FDA Press Conferences on the Pet Food RecallExternal Link Disclaimer
May 17, 2007 Transcripts of FDA Press Conferences on the Pet Food RecallExternal Link Disclaimer
May 17, 2007 Audio for Transcript of FDA Press Conferences on the Pet Food RecallExternal Link Disclaimer
May 15, 2007 Transcripts of FDA Press Conferences on the Pet Food RecallExternal Link Disclaimer
May 15, 2007 Audio for Transcript of FDA Press Conferences on the Pet Food RecallExternal Link Disclaimer
May 10, 2007 Transcripts of FDA Press Conferences on the Pet Food RecallExternal Link Disclaimer
May 8, 2007 Transcripts of FDA Press Conferences on the Pet Food RecallExternal Link Disclaimer
May 8, 2007 Audio for Transcript of FDA Press Conferences on the Pet Food RecallExternal Link Disclaimer
May 3, 2007 Transcripts of FDA Press Conferences on the Pet Food RecallExternal Link Disclaimer
May 3, 2007 Audio for Transcripts of FDA Press Conferences on the Pet Food RecallExternal Link Disclaimer
May 1, 2007 Transcripts of FDA Press Conferences on the Pet Food RecallExternal Link Disclaimer
May 1, 2007 Audio of Transcripts of FDA Press Conferences on the Pet Food RecallExternal Link Disclaimer
April 26, 2007 Transcripts of FDA Press Conferences on the Pet Food RecallExternal Link Disclaimer
April 26, 2007 Audio for Transcripts of FDA Press Conferences on the Pet Food RecallExternal Link Disclaimer
April 24, 2007 Transcripts of FDA Press Conferences on the Pet Food RecallExternal Link Disclaimer
April 24, 2007 Audio for Transcripts of FDA Press Conferences on the Pet Food RecallExternal Link Disclaimer
April 19, 2007 Transcripts of FDA Press Conferences on the Pet Food RecallExternal Link Disclaimer
April 19, 2007 Audio for Transcripts of FDA Press Conferences on the Pet Food RecallExternal Link Disclaimer
April 5, 2007 Transcripts of FDA Press Conferences on the Pet Food RecallExternal Link Disclaimer
March 30, 2007 Transcripts of FDA Press Conferences on the Pet Food RecallExternal Link Disclaimer
March 20, 2007 Transcripts of FDA Press Conferences on the Pet Food RecallExternal Link Disclaimer
March 19, 2007 Transcripts of FDA Press Conferences on the Pet Food RecallExternal Link Disclaimer
 *Additional Information*



Consumer Complaint Coordinators
Melamine Pet Food Recall - Frequently Asked Questions
Pet Food
Analytical Methods for Melamine and Triazine Analogs
The Melamine Story (video)
FDA Webinar: Melamine—The Cause of the 2007 Pet Food Recall


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

jeffscott947 said:


> I would never feed my dogs anything with Corn! The product you mention above not only has Corn; but it is listed as the FOURTH ingredient.


Good for you I guess? I personally have no problem feeding corn and I certainly won't feel bad about it lol. I'm guessing that you aren't a person with performance dogs? If you were, then you would know that probably 99% of high level performance dogs in field trials and hunt tests feed a food with corn. These are intense athletes and it provides the nutrition they need.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Certain companies that SPONSOR most performance events have a vested interest in promoting fillers like corn.


Since there are many opinions about corn, I hope that people do their own research in deciding what to feed. I am aware of some nutritional benefits of corn, but the negatives outweigh the positives for my own dogs..I don't do performance as you guessed, and have zero interest as my dogs are my pets and companions..Nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

jeffscott947 said:


> Certain companies that SPONSOR most performance events have a vested interest in promoting fillers like corn.


These owners have spent countless hours and money training and competing, they aren't going to feed a food that their dog doesn't do extremely well on just because it sponsors the events they participate in. It might help differentiate between very similar products. For instance, my dogs would probably do as well on Eukanuba 30/20 but because ProPlan sponsors HRC events I choose to support ProPlan. But if my dogs did terrible on both, I'm not going to feed it even if they supported my organization. Saying otherwise is pretty insulting.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

jeffscott947 said:


> Certain companies that SPONSOR most performance events have a vested interest in promoting fillers like corn.


You are correct that food companies sponsor events, but that means virtually nothing to most competitors. The last dock diving event I attended was sponsored by Blue Buffalo. I received several free t-shirts and free dog food at the event for 3 1st place finishes in waves. I donated the food to a shelter. I kept the t-shirts, but I would never feed my dogs blue buffalo. I think the event before that was sponsored by Eukanuba. I fed Eukanuba many years ago, but again, I'm not going to change dog food based on sponsorship.

I appreciate that they sponsor the event, but my dogs health comes first and I would never consider changing foods just because I got a couple of free bags. The shelter appreciated it.

We all love our dogs and I think we are all trying to do what's best for them. The passion behind the food debates always catches me off guard. 

In this thread I put that I typically feed my puppies PPP Lg Breed Puppy for 6 months, and that is true. My latest puppy, Moe, had some health issues and I kept him on the PPP Lg Breed Puppy until 14 months. I then switched him to the 30/20 sport and for the first time I am very happy with how his coat is coming in. I'm not sure if it's genetic, age, or food related?? Most of my dogs are on Sport long before he was so it was just interesting to me that his coat started to really improve with the change. I think we all have to look at each individual dogs needs, even if we own multiple dogs.


----------

